# TEST DE LA LACO PADERBORN



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Lire : Test de la Laco Paderborn - Le Petit Poussoir


----------



## mr_raider (Nov 7, 2010)

Il y a une position fantome de la couronne la ou la fonction date devrait etre.


----------



## to_fr (Dec 11, 2016)

Très bien Laco y compris leurs modèles à quartz qui n'ont pas été négligés


----------

